# SNZ Southern 2019



## Aviated QUBER (Feb 24, 2019)

Hi guys, I just want to let you NZ cubers that there's this comp at Christchurch. And its my first comp so I was hoping to make some friends there. Just kindly reply if you're going or not. Thanks


----------



## riz3ndrr (Mar 17, 2019)

I’m going, hopefully I can get Lucas’ times in skewb.


----------



## Liam Wadek (Mar 17, 2019)

riz3ndrr said:


> I’m going, hopefully I can Lucas’ times in skewb.



You'll probably win skewb haha. You'll definitely podium at your first comp.


----------



## riz3ndrr (Mar 17, 2019)

Liam Wadek said:


> You'll probably win skewb haha. You'll definitely podium at your first comp.


Yeah, I need to prac other events tho, hopefully im looking to place atleast 3rd in OH and squan.


----------



## Liam Wadek (Mar 17, 2019)

riz3ndrr said:


> Yeah, I need to prac other events tho, hopefully im looking to place atleast 3rd in OH and squan.


True, you going to NxNz?


----------



## riz3ndrr (Mar 17, 2019)

Liam Wadek said:


> True, you going to NxNz?


No Skewb = No Go


----------

